# My special little orphans



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Now, I know these aren't for everybody, but if you don't have something nice to say about them, please just keep it to yourself. :whistling2:

Last Tuesday, I had a phone call saying a couple baby dormice were found in a wall and the guy "had" to do the work that day, so couldn't put them back. So I said that I'd take them in here and try to handrear them.

Well, when my hubby got home with them, it was very obvious that they weren't dormice...





































Yes, they are baby wild rats. They opened their eyes on Sunday, so we are estimating their age as 9 days when they came in... 

After trying them on several different milk replacers and mixes, we have finally found a mix they love and seem to be thriving on. We tried lactol, espilac, adding a bit of honey to make it sweeter, live yogurt with honey... Nope. But live yogurt with a bit of condensed milk diluted down. Now that's nummy :2thumb:

More pics to come


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Name ideas are more than welcome  They are a brother and sister.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

awwww how sweeeeeeeeeeeet, especially the ones of them having some milk xxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweetest things ive ever seen


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are so funny at feeding time they way they push and argue who goes first... You'd think they never got fed... Ever! *lol* And they don't like it when somebody else tries to feed them, but me... A friend wanted to have a go last weekend and they wriggled and squeaked until I took them back and gave them their dinner. They really do know how to make a lady feel loved


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

what a good job u have done they are a good size n i bet they end up so tame with the rearing ur doing, they look very tame already. 

GOOD JOB HUN :2thumb: everything desevers a chance 

what sexes are they if we are going 2 give u name ideas??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are a lot smaller than fancy rats of the same age, but they are developing faster (if that makes sense). They are a bit more skittish, but will stay right with me when they're out.

One's a boy and one's a girl


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

4got 2 add cant wait 2 see how big they get, if there anything like the wild ones iv seen they will be massive, i love big cuddlei rats :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* I'm quite curious what they'll end up like! I know somebody who used to have a "wild" rat and he was a pretty big lad!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

lol we posted at the same time, i think they will make u great pets i have a feeling they will be more intellegent than a fanci but just as loving coz ur taking care of them, really now they are no different 2 a fanci as they are not outside so wont have any nasties n they wouldnt have even known what was going on when u got them so as far as there consened they have always been indoors with u n u are there mummy :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

They're looking fab Jen.

Not sure on the name front been reading the twilight saga again so my heads just filled with names from there 

If they do become tame as adults what are you going to do in regards to caging? Neuter the male and keep them together? Or get them same sex friends, and could you do that...might be a daft question, I know they're technically the same species but I thought behaviours may differ.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Awww! never seen wild baby rats except for in my garden last year.
:flrt:


not sure on names though. Will they go with your other rats when bigger and stuff?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been trying to figger that out myself, Katie... I don't know what would be best for them... In the next week or so, I'm going to try and see how they act around fancies and I guess go from there. I mean, if I have the little lad neutered, they'd have to be a lone for a while until he gets to a decent size and then while he heals and loses the testosterone. But it has been on my mind. I'm just not sure. It's a real shame they aren't the same sex!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

id call the boy bricks n the girl mort 

as in bricks n morter (i think it is u make walls n houses etc with ???? dont take the pee if im wrong tho lol)

as thats where they were found in a wall :lol2:

or edit lol u could call the boy rick as in brick so i think rick n mort


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

id put them with fancies, i dont think there would be a problem, it would be very intresting if u had a litter with a fanci, imo u would get very healthy strong off spring.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I have been trying to figger that out myself, Katie... I don't know what would be best for them... In the next week or so, I'm going to try and see how they act around fancies and I guess go from there. I mean, if I have the little lad neutered, they'd have to be a lone for a while until he gets to a decent size and then while he heals and loses the testosterone. But it has been on my mind. I'm just not sure. It's a real shame they aren't the same sex!



Do what you think is best hun you will know whats right, dont listen if people say crap because they wouldnt know what to do in the situation, i dont see it being a problem popping them with fancies if they get along, normaly babies going with other babies get along right away anyway.

like you said with neutering they would have to be seperate a while and they may not get along in future together after being seperate.

Just incase though maybe see what a vet says you know make sure there blood is healthy no disease, probibly wont have anything but just incase not sure if they could have anything that can be passed to others.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Was thinking about a vet trip, too, actually. I mean, I have frontlined and wormed them with panacur (they did have big wormy bellies... all better now).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've read about others keeping wild rats on and half wild rat litters. I think there needs to be some consideration of leptospirosis and other things if I remember rightly. I personally wouldn't house them with fancy rats, becuse although they may be the same species, fancy rats have had years and years of being selectively bred to become tame. Wild rats from what I've read even hand reared are much more instinctive creatures and are more prone to fighting, and even with a lot of handling (I've read) often end up as not handleable as they mature? I'm only going on what I've read though. Good luck with them, they're beautiful. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've read the same, Kathy... And you can already see their instinctual fear of big spaces. When I moved them from their carrier (where they lived before their eyes opened) to the little cage they are in at the moment, they were petrified and needed a lot of gentle coaxing. So I am still really unsure what to do that is best for them. There is a definite difference in personality between these guys and fancies of the same age. Although, they are very clingy with me (I'm Mom), they are a bit shy with everybody else.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I've read about others keeping wild rats on and half wild rat litters. I think there needs to be some consideration of leptospirosis and other things if I remember rightly. I personally wouldn't house them with fancy rats, becuse although they may be the same species, fancy rats have had years and years of being selectively bred to become tame. Wild rats from what I've read even hand reared are much more instinctive creatures and are more prone to fighting, and even with a lot of handling (I've read) often end up as not handleable as they mature? I'm only going on what I've read though. Good luck with them, they're beautiful. :2thumb:



So if you wouldnt put them with fancy rats, what would you do?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on taking them on! They are absolutly stunning! I would think putting them with your fancies should br ok as long as they are healthy inside and out. 

Keep us updated with pics! I have never seen a wild rat before so thanks for sharing 
x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Obviously they need company, but they can't stay together... At least not until after little man has grown a bit and can be neutered. They've only got a couple weeks now before I have to separate them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will try to get some decent pics tonight when the hubby gets home  They've grown a bit since those pics were taken.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you think a wildlife center would have other baby rats in, maybe to put together same sex.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good idea, Kim! Could try to get ahold of a few and see what they say... 


Shell? Do you know of any wildlife rehab centers in the area?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

They are gorgeous :flrt:

Well done !!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i think what ever jen decides 2 do will be the correct decision, its not like she dont know what she is doing :no1: she has done a brill job so far


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think what ever jen decides 2 do will be the correct decision, its not like she dont know what she is doing :no1: she has done a brill job so far



I agree as long as you do you best there nothing else more.
Not a clue on wildlife centers at all never needed one so i wouldnt know. We phone the hotline for RSPCA wildlife if there is any problems here but i dont know any centers.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx guys :blush: They are pretty special... I didn't actually expect them to make it after the trouble we had at the beginning with the milk. They REALLY did NOT like feeding time. As you can see, they are no trouble in that area now! :lol2: They've just started playing and wrestling with eachothr the past couple days... Tis funny. :flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

When we reared they hated feeding aswell just hated the milk because it didnt taste sweet. Yes i tried it i am not suprised they didnt like it! lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just going by the smell of the stuff, I don't blame them! *lol*


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they are lovely :O)
well done on rearing them, i look forward to updates on these two littleuns :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As Ive said before I handreared a baby rat that was a naked newborn when I got her. I did place her with fancy rats but the older she got the wilder she got until even I couldnt handle her, by 5 months she had reverted back to the wild animal she was.

Heres a couple of contacts for you

*WILDLIFE HOSPITAL - BOLTON*
Tom Morris, 
13 Vale Avenue
Horwich 
BOLTON
BL6 5RF
01204 690018
*WOOD COTTAGE WILDLIFE SANCTUARY*
Paul Spencer,
Wood Cottage, 
Alkrington Woods 
Middleton
MANCHESTER
M24 1WE
0161 654 8278
All birds and mammals, specialising in raptor, foxes and badgers. 100 acres release area.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup!! Even if these guys revert, it'll be a while, I think. At the moment, they are very snuggly and sweet. I'll just have to wait and see what happens with them  Thanx for those numbers, Shell! You're a star!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Lover said:


> So if you wouldnt put them with fancy rats, what would you do?


I would do exactly what Jen's said she's doing - contact wildlife centres and otherwise consider neutering. I'm not sure what else *to* do. The people I read the experiences of would be in a better position to advise, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was - perhaps one was Emma from Furry Friends? I would contact her too.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I called both of those... The one in Bolton didn't sound impressed with the call at all *lol* And the one in Middleton isn't rescuing anymore and suggested Three Owls. They are closed, so I sent an e-mail... If I don't hear from them before then, I'll give 'em a ring next week during opening hours.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Well, I called both of those... The one in Bolton didn't sound impressed with the call at all *lol* And the one in Middleton isn't rescuing anymore and suggested Three Owls. They are closed, so I sent an e-mail... If I don't hear from them before then, I'll give 'em a ring next week during opening hours.



Lol! Does anyone here know of any more wild life centers near Jen?
Maybe even just rescue centers have the odd rats come in and could pop you threw to wildife centers?

What about RSPCA? not the best but they may be able to help a little.

http://www.animalrescuers.co.uk/html/wildcents.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a look on here:2thumb: Maybe contact Lisa at ( Squirrel on My Shoulder) Barry Crescent Little Hulton Worsley Manchester.
M280JB. All the details are on this site

The Index of UK Animal Sanctuaries and Rescue Centres


I had a lot of trouble finding somewhere to take Mr Stoatie nobody was interested. The one I eventually found was in Cheshire near Keel services but I dont know if they would help wild rats


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant! Thanx Shell!!  Will have a nosey


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Any updates on these two babies Jen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will try to get pics of them! They are so fast now!! *lol* Very clingy to Mom (aka: me!). They'll be about 5 weeks old this weekend!! Much smaller than fancy rats of the same age!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

There adorable! Its a shame they will go back wild though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They haven't yet... But I am taking things day to day with them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most definately need pics of these two. Arent they so different to fancy rats in looks and personality


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazingly different!! Will attempt to get some new pics of them in the next couple days... It's been a stressful time for them, cuz I've had to separate them  I've had no joy finding other handreared wild rats for them to live with, either. I think I'm gonna get the boy neutered when he's older.

ETA: Was thinking about naming them Bracken and Bramble... Whatcha think? Although I don't know which should have which name *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Amazingly different!! Will attempt to get some new pics of them in the next couple days... It's been a stressful time for them, cuz I've had to separate them  I've had no joy finding other handreared wild rats for them to live with, either. I think I'm gonna get the boy neutered when he's older.
> 
> ETA: Was thinking about naming them Bracken and Bramble... Whatcha think? Although I don't know which should have which name *lol*


I would call the boy Bracken and the girl Bramble. I hope they stay tame for you. Maybe mine was unhappy as she was the only wildie, she just never bonded with the other females and aways looked the odd one out


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There we go, then!  We've got names for them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And now the photos????


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* It has been so hectic here with getting the house ready for Dad and his wife getting here (TOMORROW!!!), but I promise to try to get some in the next couple days


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

They are so gorgeous!
So many people would have killed them, or left them to die ''eww rats''.

But I am reaaaally jealous LOL! They are soo cute, but bless you for doing this for them  

Love the names Bracken and Bramble!!

Good luck with them xx


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW god theyre sweet. Bless you for taking them on and them for pulling through.

Bracken and bramble are lovely names and suit them really well

all the best for you and your babies (although I now know theyr all grown up)

Welldonex


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know Jen I was just wondering to myself how these two were getting on this morning and resolved to ask you on the chat thread, but now someone's posted I will ask on here instead??


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*baby rats*

you must have been very dedicated to rear them.It must have been a task and a half.Incidentally when I took in a grey squirrel no where would take it.I was told that as it was a pest species rescues were unable to assist and vets obliged by law to put it down.I never contacted the vet so can't claim it's the gospel truth.Best of luck with them though,I think they are interesting.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Theya re doing brilliantly  Very shy around anything new, though. Will try to get some new pictures of them, but have to do it with Gary, cuz they are still very clingy to me... Makes photographing them on my own difficult *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive replied on your other thread but yes we need updated pics:flrt:


----------

